# Take the Tactical Test!



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*How Tactical Are You?*
*By Marko Kloos*

Have you ever wondered just how your shooting equipment stacks up in today's streamlined, high-speed, high-tech tactical world? Here's a quick and convenient test to find out.

The rules are as follows: You start out with zero points. Visualize your carry gun, and start adding or subtracting points according to the list below. Your results are at the bottom of the test.


Polymer frame: +2
Light rail: +2
Laser (guide rod or rail mounted): +2
Chambered in a caliber invented after 1990: +2 (add another +1 if the caliber name contains an three-letter acronym)
High capacity (>10 rounds): +2
"Tactical" engraved or roll marked anywhere: +3
Official current issue of a major SWAT team or SPECOPS unit: +3 (add another +1 if the manufacturer advertising of the gun includes this information as a selling point)
Mentioned by VPC/Brady as a "cop killer", "pocket rocket", or "destructive device": +2
Product name contains the letter "X": +2 (add another +1 if it contains the word "extreme", "xtreme", or any variation thereof)
Fits into 50% of the stocked holsters in any given gun shop: +2
Used by 50% of more of 21-30 year-olds on the range at any given time: +2
Advertising includes ludicrous torture tests, like freezing the gun for a year before boiling it in saltwater and shooting it while submerged in mud: +2
Advertising slogan that implies uncompromising perfection or any variant thereof: +1
Not magazine fed: -3
No plastic, MIM, titanium, scandium, or alloy anywhere in or on the gun: -3
Steel frame: -2
No provisions for a laser, flashlight, optical sight, or weather station: -2
Designed before 1980: -2
Designed before 1900: -3
Gloss blue finish: -2
Bright nickel finish: -3
Capable of grip/panel removal: -2
Wood grips: -2
Used by 50% or more of the 50+year-olds on the range at any given time: -2
Chambered in a caliber that started life as a blackpowder cartridge: -4

Your score:
21-30: You are undoubtedly among the black nylon clad tactical elite, a fighting machine who gets allergic reactions to clothing that doesn't have a logo related to your carry gun on it. You have Blackhawk on speed dial, and carbon fiber excites you in indecent ways.

11-20: You're a tactical apprentice, ready to be fitted for wall-climbing boots and duct-taped trauma plate. You consistently spell the brand name of you favorite gun in ALL CAPS on discussion boards.

1-10: You're a gun rag lemming and marketing victim with hope for redemption of exposed to enough blued steel and walnut. Buy a 4-inch S&W Model 19 and call me in the morning.

-1 to -10: Old fashioned and/or slightly behind the curve. You still think of the Beretta 92F or the Walther PPK as examples of modern gun design, and you still load your carry piece with FMJ because you don't trust those new-fangled Super-Vels.

-11 to - 20: You're probably a single-action shooter who thinks that the newfangled DA revolvers are "a lazy man's gun".

-21 to -30: You're hopeless untactical - you probably don't trust percussion locks over the old trusty flintlock.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a "Gun Rag Lemming" it seems with a score of 3.  (CZ 75 SP-01 "Tactical"  )


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am in the twighlight zone at zero, or is that average? :mrgreen: I have a Kahr PM-9 with a polymer frame but no provisions for a light rail, laser mount etc.

I guess that makes me between a gun rag lemming and just behind the curve. I haven't followed up on the advertising so that might push me into lemming territory.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*..tactical is a frame of mind.....for some.*

.....lol.

I know a few that 'think' they're tactical....:smt082

That said I'm pretty 'hopless'..... according to this test. (my instructor HATES roller shooters).

Ya missed a catagory!

*Can you double-tap a full house (240 Nos HP over 23gr of H110, CCI 350) .44m Alaskan and still remain combat accurate?...... + 1 pt.

I got a point! :smt023

That moves me up to .....uh........still hopeless.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:anim_lol: I only have one weapon with a rail and it is the only poly frame I have. That was it. One weapon kept me out of zero to minus..for a while. Being I don't use it much and carry 45ACP 1911's mostly I'm hopelessly untactical :smt082

And I was going to get one of those Gecko45 outfits too.:smt083 Guss not.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

* Light rail: +2 

Hmm.....

Todd, does holding my light in my support hand count?

I reeeally need these two points. :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

clanger said:


> * Light rail: +2
> 
> Hmm.....
> 
> ...


Beats me. I just copied the test, from that Marko Kloos guy.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, if I use all the pistols in rotation IO can get points for a poly frame, a light rail (both on my Browning Pro-40) and the To hell and back reliability on my Sigs get me a few more points. But then the 45 ACP revolver and the 1911's got me to -20's in a hurry. I feel like I'm riding the fence now.

Man and I was thinking I was gonna be cool there for a little while. <in his best Maxwell Smart voice> "Missed it by that much" Oh wait..That makes me old and uncool too by knowing a cheezey comedy from the days when color TV's were still a luxury:anim_lol:


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

im a gun rag lemming i thought i was doing alright until the steel frame, stainless finish and no light rail pulled me back. i guess the Israeli Defense Forces arent very tactical either


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh boy, a whopping 15. What do I win?


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, I'm non tactical. And I still think the Beretta 92 is a fine example of modern gun design. :mrgreen:

Hmm...would I get any more points for owning a tactical double barrel coach gun?

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...le-defense-21st-centeruty-tactical-coach-gun/


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought I was pretty up to date for an old fart but only get to "Gun Rag Lemming" with my 6 points.

tumbleweed


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

Either this test is flawed or else were all hopeless


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I got up to 9...

But I get bonus points for cargo pants, a 5.11 belt, M&P Combat Boots, and a shaved head!

Hoo-Rah!


----------

